# My reasoning for why country people are more fun than city people...



## Back to Nature (May 3, 2013)

So I sent a message to my high school senior friends, suggesting that for "senior skip day" we go to the Whiskey Barrel Saloon and ride the mechanical bull. Most of them didn't even reply, or left the conversation on Facebook. The only person to agree so far was my Native American friend. This just enforces my belief that (generally) country people have a better sense of fun than city people, and city people need to loosen up (besides the fact that my friend actually asked me in complete seriousness if brown cows produce chocolate milk. I was so disappointed...).

I am so moving back to the country when I save enough money for a house...


----------



## kstaven (May 4, 2013)

I would have replied along the lines of: "The color of the cow doesn't matter, but you would not believe the amount of cocoa beans you have to feed."


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 4, 2013)

City kids are one breed,

Country kids another.

I know a lot of both, and they just don't mix too well.

DonnaBelle


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 4, 2013)

I'm dealing with this right now. A lot of my friends claim they are country, they like to wear the uniform when they visit. However, not one of them are willing to do what we do on a daily basis.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 4, 2013)

I constantly scare my college friends and theres just a smudge of poop on my shoes after going home!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 4, 2013)

I was raised in a small town in Southern Illinois, but my parents were country born and bred, and I was on the farm a lot when I was a kid.  Every Sunday we went to Grandma's for Sunday dinner.  And I played in the creek, tried to ride the pigs, calves etc. which made Grandpa mad as a wet hen.  I also played in the barn loft, the chicken house, the woods and pretty much ran wild every Sunday.

When I grew up I lived in Louisville, Ky.  Atlanta, Georgia and several other large/small cities.

When we retired, we moved from the super busy West Coast of Florida to Oklahoma and bought 380 acres.

I now have chickens, cattle, horses, goats, and bird dogs.

I guess this post is to let you know, you can take the kid out of the country, but you sure can't take the country out of the kid and when we retired, DH & I went back to our roots.  Small town, place in the country.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Back to Nature (May 4, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I would have replied along the lines of: "The color of the cow doesn't matter, but you would not believe the amount of cocoa beans you have to feed."


Man, I should have.  The look on his face would've been priceless.



> mad as a wet hen


I think I will be using this saying occasionally..



> I guess this post is to let you know, you can take the kid out of the country, but you sure can't take the country out of the kid and when we retired, DH & I went back to our roots.  Small town, place in the country.


You can't. I'm heading back to the country ASAP.

That's why I like this site so much. The people on it are intelligent, nice, and fun. City people are only intelligent, (but not about animals), and mostly nice. No fun, though. :/


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2013)

The _intelligence_ part is questionable!


----------



## Back to Nature (May 4, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The _intelligence_ part is questionable!


 They're book smart, but that's the extent of it. One of them tried very hard to convince me that the stuffed fish on his wall was a variety of dolphin. He wouldn't believe me when I said dolphins are mammals, and no mammal I know of has scales. So I finally looked it up and he changed the subject.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 4, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh.... There is a fish called a dolphin.  Beautiful species, yellow, blue and green.  And very tasty as well.

The common dolphin fish better known by it's Hawaiin name "mahi mahi".


----------



## Back to Nature (May 4, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he thought it was a legit dolphin. If he had said "dolphin fish", that would've been different.

That reminds me that I wanted to go fishing... Shark fishing...


----------

